# Beatle and Badfinger covers video



## g6120 (Aug 31, 2014)

Here is a couple of covers we did and we are not a band just gathered to do two tunes . 




[video=youtube;ALdIOJS-d_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALdIOJS-d_0[/video]

[video=youtube;iBB2o5ejb-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBB2o5ejb-U[/video]


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Great covers, nice harmonies. Really enjoyed watching. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Stellar performance!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2014)

I enjoyed both songs. You all nailed it nicely.
Nice introduction to the forum .. welcome aboard.

I take it by your handle that you're a Gretsch fan?


----------



## g6120 (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks so much for the welcome and the kind words very much appreciated . I did the lead vocals for these tunes we just got together one evening and decided to do a bit of recording . Yes Im a Gretsch fan but my favorite instrument is my 58 ES 335 .


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

very nicely done, I enjoyed the videos hope you post more.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

Very well done! Enjoyed that a lot. You guys should form a band....


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Very good. Loved the Beatles. But needs a bass .


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The Badfinger cover was very good.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I really enjoyed those too, both!

Welcome to the forum, I hope to see more.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll just add to what everyone else has already said, great job and really enjoyed them both. Vocals and harmonies were really excellent.


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

Excellent! Thank you for posting.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Really enjoyable. Thanks for posting and welcome.

Neil


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

That was awesome - really enjoyed the vids - thanks for posting


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Now that looked like fun and your performance was superb. The harmonies were spot on. Love Badfinger...with a sound that good, please post more!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Killer, just killer.

[video=youtube;Mo38LpnzU5o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mo38LpnzU5o[/video]


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Loved it...so pure and easy. A song doesn't have to have a huge guitar solo to be memorable.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

That was really nice! Paperback writer is one of my preferred Beatles tunes! I am doing a cover of Day Tripper! Pretty simple song! But sliding into the solo from the bridge is a bit tricky!


----------

